# Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen



## Superman8770 (18. November 2010)

*Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

hallo Lute,
ich wolte mal fragen ob einer bei euch die erfahrung gemacht hat mit 2 Pumpen in einem kreislauf. Also ich denke dan an paralel geschaltene.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich einer melden tut und was weis über durchflussverhalten und so weiter.

mfg superman8770


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

am häufigsten werden die Pumpen serielle geschaltet. Mir persönlich reicht eine Pumpe vollkommen.


----------



## Razzor (18. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

also ich sehe überhaupt kein vorteil ob seriel oder paralel ?????


----------



## Takei Naodar (18. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

Seriell werden sie geschaltet um bei größeren Kühlkreisläufen, eventuell mit Water-CHiller, Druck,- und Durchflusshemmnisse zu überwinden, und eine zu niedrige Durchfussmenge zu verhindern....


----------



## SquadLeader (19. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

Paralell könnte man quasi 2 Kreisläufe erstellen, einmal CPU und einmal GPU oder so, aber gleich ne anständige Pumpe hat wohl nen größeren Wert


----------



## Marquis (20. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

@Superman: Was für einen Kreislauf hast du denn, dass du 2 Pumpen in Betracht ziehst?


----------



## Superman8770 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

Hallo,
ich habe im kreislauf die auastream xt, mora 3, grafikkarte und komplettes mainboard unter wasser.
wolte das eher nur mal so interresse halber wissen. Weis derzeit auch nicht was ich so an durchsatz habe. habe leider noch kein durchflussmesser trinne.

mfg Superman


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

Tut tut mannicht verwenden :p
Solange die temps passen hast du kein durchflussproblem
Wenn dann würd ich die pumpen in serie einbinden, aber nicht direkt hintereinander, da das nur einen unnötig hohen druck aufbaut
um mal ein beispiel in groß zu bringen, bei der feuerwehr machen wir das, wenn wir sehr lange zuleitungen haben (besonders wenns bergauf geht) 
Pumpe 1 ist bei der wasserquelle und fördert mit 8bar (mehr ist bei den schläuchen nicht zugelassen) bis das wasser bei pumpe 2 ist hat sich der druck durch strömungsverluste auf 1 bis 4bar verringert und pumpe 2 fördert dann wieder mit 8 bar weiter

Du könntesd es so machen, agb -  pumpe1 - graka - mainboard - pumpe2 - cpu - radi - agb
dadurch hättesd du gleichmäßigere druckverhältnisse im system und könntesd beide pumpen stärker drosseln
Das halte ich für sinnvoller als in die erste komponente gleich mit der vollen leistung von 2 pumpen reinzufahren, damit der durchfluss bei der letzten relevanten komponente noch hoch genug ist
Ergo sinkt dann auch das risiko, dass dir schläuche von den tüllen abgehen


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

die aquastream reicht doch völlig aus dafür!
guck mal in die software. da steht auf wie viel hertz die läuft. bei automatischer wahl rennt die bei ca. 85hz und da pfeffert das wasser schon mit ganz schön viel schmackes durch die leitung.


----------



## Superman8770 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

jo, pumpe rennt mit 83 hertz

mfg


----------



## goofy84 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

also ich habe einen dual Kreislauf:
1. Kreislauf duallaing CPU und board an einem Mora
2. Kreislauf single laing an meinen Grafikkarten manchmal SLI ab und zu wenn ich herumspinne Triple SLI an einem Thermochill 140.3
Ich nutze auch 2 AGB Alphacool Cyclone 

Funktioniert ganz gut, Stromrechnung und Lautstärke allerdings sind nicht so prall !!!


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*



goofy84 schrieb:


> also ich habe einen dual Kreislauf:
> 1. Kreislauf duallaing CPU und board an einem Mora
> 2. Kreislauf single laing an meinen Grafikkarten manchmal SLI ab und zu wenn ich herumspinne Triple SLI an einem Thermochill 140.3



Wäre es anders herum nicht wesentlich sinnvoller? Ich meine selbst eine extrem übertaktete CPU ist im Vergleich zu einem SLI-Gespann einfach lächerlich was die Verlustleistung angeht. Der CPU dann den wesentlich dickere Radi zu geben ist eigentlich ziemlich unsinnig - zumal ein guter Tripple oder Quadradi die CPU locker auf die gleichen OC-Settings bringt wie der MoRa .


----------



## Superman8770 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

ich habe mir jetzt mal nen durchflussmesser bestellt. Da kann ich entlich mal nachsehen was da die pumpe so treibt.
Was solte man eigentlich so für ein durchfluss mindestens haben?

mfg


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*



Superman8770 schrieb:


> Was solte man eigentlich so für ein durchfluss mindestens haben?



Kann man nicht pauschal beantworten. Kommt auf die verwendeten Kühler an. Ausreichend sind aber in aller Regel bereits 30L/h. Bei vielen Kühlern würden auch schon 20L/h oder noch weniger reichen, um die Hardware auf erträglichen Temperaturen zu halten. 30L/h als untere pauschale Grenze hat sich aber bewährt. Ab 60l/h aufwärts ist bei den allermeisten Kühlern kaum noch eine Kühlleistungssteigerung mit steigendem Durchfluss zu beobachten (bis 200 oder 300L/h sind da höchstens noch 2-3°K drin - meistens weniger).
Lediglich echte Highflow-Kühler (gibt und gab es in der EU kaum) profitieren noch etwas stärker von erhöhtem Durchfluss, kommen aber von Natur aus von einem recht geringen Kühlleistungsniveau und sind daher sowieso nicht sehr empfehlenswert (effektiv sind die alle auch bei extremem Durchfluss schwächer als aktuelle Kühlerdesigns).


----------



## Superman8770 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

hallo,
ich habe nun entlich meinne durchflussmesser hete erhalten und habe ihn direckt mir integriert.
Lut messung kamen ca. 87l/h heraus. das denke ich müste reichen.
dachte das es weniger ist, da ich haufen verschraubungen und 4 schnellkupplungen trinne habe.

mfg


----------



## crunksoldier (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Pumpen*

Hier mal ein Test mit verschiedenen Dual-Deckeln, Reihen- und Parallelschaltung. Sind hier zwar Laingpumpen dürfte sich aber bei Reihen- und Prallelschaltung mit anderen Pumpen ähnlich verhalten. Laing Dualdeckel VS 2 Laing + Deckel - Xpert OC Team


----------

